# Coffee and Anxiety



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Question for all you coffee-drinkers out there. After never drinking coffee at all for almost all my life, I recently started frequenting Starbucks on days I have class so I can make the commute home without falling asleep at the wheel. However, I've had a couple drives in the past two weeks (one of them coming home tonight) where I've felt... odd. Things don't feel right, I have a hard time focusing on the road, and feeling sort of like my consciousness is slightly outside my body. (Does that make sense at all?)

I can't tell if it's the caffeine, the caffeine wearing off, or sleep deprivation catching up with me. It's being made worse by anxiety from the fear that I'll pass out at the wheel on the freeway. I can't tell where the chemical imbalances end and the anxiety starts. Anyone have experience with something like this?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

wow, that sounds scary. I have actually read studies connecting caffeine with increased anxiety. So, there is a possibility that it is the coffee making you jittery. If you need a healthy jolt of energy, I'd suggest looking into vitamin b12, also make sure you're well rested and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

It _is_ really scary (which is, in part, where the anxiety comes in). Unfortunately, being well-rested isn't an option; twice a week I have to be awake from 3am to 10pm for work, studying, and class, with no time for naps in between. And I haven't had any luck with natural supplements, Starbucks coffee is the only thing I've found that's kept me feeling awake.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

maybe you could try adding some antioxidants then, blueberries and pomegranates are full of them. If that still doesn't help, I'd suggest talking with your doctor about it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I drink quite a bit of coffee -4 cups per day on average- and I find that when I go over that threshold I start getting shakes, sweating, and increased anxiety. In your case it sounds more like you're simply sleep-deprived though... I feel that way when I don't get enough sleep (detached, disoriented).


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

The body is not designed to receive chemicals. It was made naturally to digest natural foods, in order to stay in balance. Caffeine is a stimulant, and really bad in excess. Especially for people with anxiety, it´ll make your anxiety go through the roof.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a cup of coffee everyday and, as far as I am aware, it has never had a negative effect on my anxiety levels..


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I drink tea instead. To hell with coffee.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> I drink tea instead. To hell with coffee.


:clap:clap:clap
I drank coffee ones...never again


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> I drank coffee ones...never again














identitycrisis said:


> Things don't feel right, I have a hard time focusing on the road, and feeling sort of like my consciousness is slightly outside my body





identitycrisis said:


> sleep deprivation catching up with me


Well that would make sense. Coffee isn't at all like (several hours of)sleep deprivation, it's nothing to be comparing if you mean 3-4 cups or something

Sleep deprivation, for me, completely rids me of anxiety and it would fit to say I don't feel as concerned with myself or my personal health.. even having lost only 4 hours of sleep will make me less able to focus the entire day.

but a GP/doctor would know better


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

The caffeine in coffee definitely has an effect on my anxiety or feeling different - 
even has given me a buzz or rush. If I drink a lot - several cups - I am on full
speed ahead for an hour or more. 
I have cut back a lot on it, because I don't like laying in bed at night feeling
my heart race. So it helps when I don't drink it or limit how much.


----------



## hilton (May 9, 2012)

It gives you a more rapid heart beat and dilates your eyes slightly.If you have a cup of coffee,just to get you going in the morning,you should be fine,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Caffine causes impotence also gives you acid pee don't do it also causes prostate pain and deplete your body of vitimins and minerals.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm very sensitive to coffee/caffeine...I need a little bit during the day to pep me up but if I have slightly too much it's not fun. it doesn't exactly make me disassociate from my body but I'll start to feel nauseous, no appetite, racing heart, racing thoughts that are often angry and stressful for no reason...it'sa no good.


----------



## XClaire1985X (May 24, 2012)

"Identity crisis" this is me all over with the whole not feeling quite right while driving and worried about fainting at wheel! Think I may cut the coffee out and see how I go


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds more like sleep deprivation.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Coffee definitely seems to enhance any weirdness I'm already feeling from sleep deprivation if I have too much.


----------



## peachteax3 (May 6, 2011)

Caffeine definetly increases my anxiety... I feel really jittery and my hands actually start shaking. Sometimes I can hear my heart beating rly fast!!


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yeah I'm a hardcore coffee drinker since I was like 13. Tsktsk on my parents. I can't live with out coffee I get mean headaches and other withdrawal symptoms it's kinda funny actually. It does tend to increase anxiety though. So maybe you should either stop drinking coffee all together or just continue drinking and seeing if it still affects you like that. If I had a car I'd go test it out though...lol jk


----------



## biko (May 11, 2012)

Sounds like a combination of both sleep deprivation and coffee but more of the former. I experienced the same feeling a lot like when I have to stay up all night studying. I basically feel like I'm in a dreamlike state when I walk around campus... I kinda enjoy it actually minus the feeling tired part


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

i get most of the side effects from time to time
a few hours after drinking i get cooler
that why they say not to drink coffee in the winter
Drinking a thermos of hot coffee in a cold football stadium makes you feel warmer because the hot liquid increases blood flow to the skin. However, you might be surprised to learn that this actually results in somewhat greater body heat loss


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

identitycrisis said:


> Question for all you coffee-drinkers out there. After never drinking coffee at all for almost all my life, I recently started frequenting Starbucks on days I have class so I can make the commute home without falling asleep at the wheel. However, I've had a couple drives in the past two weeks (one of them coming home tonight) where I've felt... odd. Things don't feel right, I have a hard time focusing on the road, and feeling sort of like my consciousness is slightly outside my body. (Does that make sense at all?)
> 
> I can't tell if it's the caffeine, the caffeine wearing off, or sleep deprivation catching up with me. It's being made worse by anxiety from the fear that I'll pass out at the wheel on the freeway. I can't tell where the chemical imbalances end and the anxiety starts. Anyone have experience with something like this?


This sounds way too scary. Are you sure you can't get more rest? I've been exhausted and used caffeine to keep going - it gives you a boost, but it's only short lived, then you crash and it's awful. Ditto if you have a lot of sugar, or combine caffeine and sugar, major crash soon afterwards. On days after all-nighters I've felt like I'm awake but not quite there, like everything is running slowly. It's not good. And I think definitely not advisable if you are driving. Can you take a short nap before you drive? 20 minutes or so can really help refresh your brain for a while.

On a normal day, I love a cup of coffee first thing to get me going in the morning, but that is all I can handle. Any more and I feel anxious and weird in my stomach. Tea affects me less, so I switch to tea in the afternoon, but no more than two cups or I just can't get to sleep.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I had to cut pretty much ALL caffeine out.
It causes my anxiety to get really bad.. I can get full blown panic attacks on the smallest amount of caffeine.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

caffeine directly correlates to increased anxiety.


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok maybe i should stop drinking coffee everyday, although i really dont think it has any effect on my anxiety atall?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of caffeine (or alcohol, for that matter) will send my OCD and SA raging. Coffee usually does so fairly quickly, until the caffeine leaves my system, whereas with alcohol, it will happen the day after.
Symptoms i've had were panic attacks, hyperventilation, increased intrusive thoughts, feeling tense without reason, that sort of thing.
Seeing as how I enjoy both coffee and alcoholic beverages, I will drink them, but with moderation. Usually no more than one cup/bottle. On special occassions I might drink more.


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

I love to drink coffee, and for some reason it actually helps my SA calm down instead of increase it.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Coffee is uniquely obnoxious among the caffeinated stimulants for provoking anxiety. Much better are yerba mate or guranna. I have such a tolerance to "energy" drinks that the other day I drank a liter and the only ill effect was more trips to the bathroom


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Coffee actually calms me down, usually.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I have an occasional iced coffee now... 
But, overall, I feel better having switched to teas instead. 
I usually start my day with a cup of chai now. It has less caffeine. Whereas coffee is kind of like a kick to the kidneys...
I was a two to three pot a day drinker for many years. Quitting was tough. Had a low grade thumping ache behind my eyes for the first four days...


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

identitycrisis said:


> Question for all you coffee-drinkers out there. After never drinking coffee at all for almost all my life, I recently started frequenting Starbucks on days I have class so I can make the commute home without falling asleep at the wheel. However, I've had a couple drives in the past two weeks (one of them coming home tonight) where I've felt... odd. Things don't feel right, I have a hard time focusing on the road, and feeling sort of like my consciousness is slightly outside my body. (Does that make sense at all?)
> 
> I can't tell if it's the caffeine, the caffeine wearing off, or sleep deprivation catching up with me. It's being made worse by anxiety from the fear that I'll pass out at the wheel on the freeway. I can't tell where the chemical imbalances end and the anxiety starts. Anyone have experience with something like this?


If I drink more than 3 cups of coffee my anxiety skyrockets, and sometimes followed by panic attacks and heart pounding nightmares that night. Plenty of water helps. I try to stick to 2 cups of coffee and 2 to 4 cups of decaf. green tea.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I drink a lot of coffee and I know what you mean by the out of body feeling. For me however I get marginally more pumped and up for life, even if I lose a bit of focus.


----------

